# Nexus accidentally sold at best buy



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks like some one fudgeed up big time on this:

http://www.engadget....ly-at-best-buy/


----------



## zalez (Dec 1, 2011)

I wonder if those stores will get in trouble. The radio shack here activated an incredible too early and they weren't allowed to sell incredibles for so many months after that.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

913-829-0492 better start callin...


----------

